# damage to deck posts



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Beavers?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Need pictures and more description. Could be insect, birds, rodents, other animals. 

Type of wood, approx age of wood and residence, your geographical location, presence of wood chips, saw dust, etc. or lack of, round holes, oval holes, tooth marks, claw marks, etc. Photos would be big help.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Weed whacker?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

To find the answer turn to page 67 and turn your computer upside down.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> To find the answer turn to page 67 and turn your computer upside down.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

*To find the answer turn to page 67 and turn your computer upside down.*



THAT DIDN’T WORK!


----------

